# Diet Started Today---



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Today started my 14,965th diet.
Went to the Doc on Friday and he said my heart ain't doing good, it's worse than last time, and if I want to live past next week I've got to cut my body weight in half (350 down to 175).
I've done it before. Went from 350 to 176 once and stayed about that for almost two years.
Keep me in your thoughts.

alan


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

You go Alan!
I'm starting my 14,000th diet too! lol.
So what is your plan?
Best wishes. If you did it once you can do it again!
Cider


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

My hubby and I are doing Weight Watchers with some great success. He's lost 40 pounds nad I've lost 45. We do a lot of :walk: and jogging and of course, eating right. 

Good luck!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

You can do it, Alan!!  What's your plan to lose the weight? Just think how much healthier you'll be. I've been told to lose 50 pounds by my doctor. I'm just trying to figure out the healthiest way to do it. Giving up junk food and sugar would probably do it for me.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I too want to start today!! After being incredibly healthy for most of my life, now at 66 I have high blood pressure, thyroid problems, high cholestrol, and PMR (an inflammatory disease), a replaced knee and no energy. All will be positively affected with weight loss. I need to lose 40 pounds.- should be doable, I have a good exercise bike, and a place to walk for a 1/2 hour before work. No excuses, right? I eat very healthy, just way too much of everything. I have always had a slow metabolism, so it's difficult to get the weight off - it just hangs on - you know, perserverance. Finding this part of HT can, I hope, give me the extra push to dooo it!! I watch "Biggest Loser" each week, and think - if they can exercise that hard, surely I can too. Push me!! My starting weight is 185.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

There are some free weight loss websites that have special sections where you can post a daily diary. They have calorie charts, too. I joined one and posted every single bite that went into my mouth along with the calories every day for about 3 months and it really helped. 

The thought that someone might read what I was eating  made me think twice before eating junk.


----------

